# ADA & Utility / Lab Sinks



## Nancy A (Aug 12, 2020)

Is there any caveat in the accessibility code that states that accessible clearance is not required at utility/lab sinks, allowing deeper sinks?  I cannot find anything and a 5" deep sink is not functional for a lab.  Is the only alternative to put in a single accessible sink somewhere?


----------



## classicT (Aug 12, 2020)

34" - 27" = 7" .... Are you limiting your sink to 5" to give yourself some wiggle room?

No exception in the _IBC_ or _A117.1-2009_ for lab sinks to not be accessible. As for the number of sinks that must be accessible, see _IBC 1109.3 _(below)

*1109.3 Sinks*
Where sinks are provided, at least 5 percent but not less than one provided in _accessible _spaces shall be _accessible_.
*Exception:* Mop or service sinks are not required to be _accessible_.​


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 12, 2020)

If you provide it, you must ply. is it a teaching environment?


----------



## Nancy A (Aug 12, 2020)

Not a teaching environment. Ty J, your assessment is what I have been doing to date - I provide one ADA sink (assuming 1/5%) with the balance being deeper as required. I was just hoping that someone saw a different solution.

I do have an accessible kitchen sink in a separate room, I wonder if that would satisfy my municipality.  A bit of a stretch but, stranger things have happened.


----------



## steveray (Aug 13, 2020)

You may get some additional relief in the employee work area section of Ch. 11 IBC then....

1103.2.2 Employee work areas. Spaces and elements
within employee work areas shall only be required to comply
with Sections 907.5.2.3.1, 1009 and 1104.3.1 and shall
be designed and constructed so that individuals with disabilities
can approach, enter and exit the work area. Work
areas, or portions of work areas, other than raised courtroom
stations in accordance with Section 1108.4.1.4, that
are less than 300 square feet (30 m2) in area and located 7
inches (178 mm) or more above or below the ground or
finished floor where the change in elevation is essential to
the function of the space shall be exempt from all requirements.


----------



## Sifu (Aug 13, 2020)

Employee work area is my take on it as well.  Why would it be any different than a commercial kitchen?


----------



## classicT (Aug 13, 2020)

Nancy A said:


> Not a teaching environment.





steveray said:


> You may get some additional relief in the employee work area section of Ch. 11 IBC then....
> 
> 1103.2.2 Employee work areas. Spaces and elements
> within employee work areas shall only be required to comply
> ...



So if this is not a classroom (my initial impression from the OP), but is a commercial lab setting, then I'd agree with applying _Section 1103.2.2_. This would permit you to install non-accessible lab sinks with a caveat that if an employee requires an accessibility accommodation, you have to provide per the ADA. 

If it were me, I'd note that one cabinet has a 33.5-in finished counter height with removable face (to permit roll-under), and sink to be replaced as necessary *if* accessible use is required.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 13, 2020)

No removeable face in CA per DSA. Agree with accommodation request.


----------



## JPohling (Aug 13, 2020)

These are employee work areas and do not need to comply.  Also these are not kitchens with either a stove or cooktop (cooking appliances) so a side approach is possible.


----------



## classicT (Aug 13, 2020)

JPohling said:


> These are employee work areas and do not need to comply.  Also these are not kitchens with either a stove or cooktop (cooking appliances) so a side approach is possible.


Work area exemption has been agreed to by most, but can you check out A117.1 Section 606.2 (below) regarding your second statement?

I think if you re-read Exception #1, you would want to revise your opinion on a side approach being possible.




As per the main statement of 606.2, forward approach is required. Exception #1 would only allow a side approach for a kitchen sink where a cook top is not provided. These are not kitchen sinks, therefore Exception #1 does not apply.


----------



## JPohling (Aug 17, 2020)

Ty.  Fully agree with you


----------

